# Qick Downrigger Rigging



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Let out your downrigger bait to the appropriate distance. Wrap an appropriate sized rubber band around your line 4 times. Take a paper clip, open it up so it resembles an S, put the rubber band through one end and hook the other to the down rigger line. Let the line out.


----------

